# Pit Controller Recommendations



## krj (Aug 30, 2018)

So it looks like I'm going to be buying a gravity fed here in about a week. I'm probably going to do some cooks on it without a pit controller first, but I'm looking for recommendations for if/when I decide to pull trigger on one. I have to have at minimum some sort of access to watch my temps with it on my phone; either by Bluetooth or WiFi. The more probes the better, as I will be smoking large quantities of goodies, but it comes down to the quality of the controller first and foremost.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 30, 2018)

Are you looking for an ATC (Automatic Temp Controller)? Or just a thermometer with probes?


----------



## krj (Aug 30, 2018)

ATC, but I'm happy to receive recommendations on quality thermometers.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 30, 2018)

I love my FireBoard ATC... I have to say it seems the easiest to use/hook up (based on reviews of others). The unit doesnt look as cheesey as the others. And the app looks more professional than the others. I can also say that the customer service is great too.















Here is a thread that might interest you...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fireboard-review.261541/

First cook with fan (the dip is when I added a good amount of new charcoal):


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 30, 2018)

Id use the fireboard.com


----------



## krj (Aug 31, 2018)

I've been looking at the fireboard quite a bit lately. Is the wifi access easy to set up? Also, does that allow say for me to be away from my smokers location and make a temperature adjustment? Not that I'm advocating leaving a smoker unattended, but if I had to run to the store(30min round trip) can I adjust remotely with my phone?


----------



## Xendau (Aug 31, 2018)

The Wi-Fi and Bluetooth are super easy set up. And yes, once my temperature evens out, I have gone out on extended runs. You can see how fast the fan is blowing, the temp of the pit, and all the meats you have hooked up (of course), and yes, you can adjust the temp from anywhere you have cell service.

There are also upper and lower alarms for pit temp and meat temp. It can send emails, texts, and if you buy the Drive cable with speaker, it gives an audible alert.

It is quite the handy gadget... I often sit inside and monitor it, when previously I would have to be outdoors and almost be babysitting the pit.


----------



## krj (Aug 31, 2018)

Damn, sounds really good. I'll be using it on my big gravity feed for my bigger cooks so maybe I can actually get some sleep instead of working my day job then going home and staying up all night tending temp.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 31, 2018)

I promise you... on overnight cooks it has saved me many hours of lost sleep. And I've only had it since July! I used to set my alarm every hour to wake up to check the temp. None of that anymore...

Last overnight cookI set up at like 10:45, alarm went off at like 5am, I got up and cleared ash, added fuel, stoked the fire, and let it go back to work on its own.


----------



## krj (Aug 31, 2018)

Hmmm, I had planned on going the guru route, but after your glowing review and comparing their abilities, I'm definitely now leaning towards getting a fireboard.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 1, 2018)

I almost went guru... but just the application and online  application, it looked so basic, not thought out. Its interface is very 80s Commadore 64. Funny thing is I found fiberboard by accident. I was doing deep research on the guru when I happened on the info for fireboard.

If I had the money, I'd guarantee you'd be happy. But my pockets aren't that deep. lol 

If you do enough searches here alone.... there are tons of happy fiberboard users.


----------

